# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Thënie kushtuar femrës.

## ZANOR

Nezir Myrta / VEÇ SHQIPJA LINDË BIJË TË SHQIPES!

(fjalë të urta origjinale)

- Femra është veshguese - mashkulli është synues

(fjala vëzhgim, vëzhgues/e është gabim, se ka të bëj me veshin, fjalë e re për ne)

- Femra është zemra e mashkullit - mashkulli është syri i femrës!

- Femra dashurohet në zemrën e mashkullit (guximin) - mashkulli dashurohet në sytë e femrës (bukurinë e dashurisë)!

- Sytë e femrës janë bukuria e dashurisë! BUKURIA E DASHURISË.

- Femra është bukuria e dashurisë - mashkulli është dashuria e bukurisë!

- Syri i femrës është dashuria - zemra e mashkullit është guximi (zemërnik)

- Femra dëgjon, veshgon edhe mizën dhe nuk e veshgon britmën!

- Femra e mirë nuk të flet nga dhoma tjetër, por ofrohet bukur symësy.

- Nëse femra krahasohet me trëndafilin - gjembat janë mashkulli.

- Femra me mashkullin - trëndafili me gjëmba!

- Gjembat janë roja e trëndafilit, roje e padiktuar veç kur të shpojnë.

- Femra pa mashkull - trëndafili pa gjëmba, e merr gjithkush kur të don (ajo).

- Femra e mirë njihet duke i larë enët.

- Femra pa mashkull - vida pa shraf - mashkulli pa femër si shrafi pa vidë - nuk vyen gjë, le të punojnë sa të dojnë - kot!

- Femra ruhet nga larg - shtëpia ruhet nga jashtë!

- Nëse Eva është pjesë kofshe e Adamit - ai mbanë zemrën e saj.

- Femra është e etshme dhe e uritur vetëm në zemër, e mashkulli është i etshëm dhe i uritur vetëm në shpirt.

- Femra është zemra e mashkulli është shpirti.

- Shpirt e zemër - mashkull e femër!

- Femra don - mashkulli din!

- Femra nuk mund të jetojë pa fjalën zemër - e jeton pa zemër, se mashkulli është zemra e saj!

- Asnjë femër nuk ka zemër posa të bie në dashuri!

- Femra ka zemër - vetëm kur është pa burrë!

- Femrën e mbanë gjallë fjala fjalë, apo fjala punë e burrit!

- Fëmia është bima e zemrës së femrës.

- Femra pa fëmij është si ara pa bimë, lavro e mbjell e kurrë nuk mbinë bima.

- Femra pa fëmij është mund i Sizifit!

- Femra është pa zemër - ai që ia jep, ia falë, pulësi i tij rrah në femrën.

- Femra është zemra e mashkullit.

- Femra është zemra!

- Femra është pulësi i zemrës së mashkullit, e mashkulli është frymëmarrja e femrës!

- SHQIPJA LINDË BIJË TË SHQIPES! (fillova për pak nga një, e doli shumëWink

origjinal, nga unë - prit, kam edhe...

----------


## Vinjol

ke harru pa thene gjene  me kryesore   ne keto ditet  tona  :i ngrysur: 


Femra  EShte komandantja     ndersa  meshkujt  <>  jane  sherbetoret  e shpise

----------


## ZANOR

> ke harru pa thene gjene  me kryesore   ne keto ditet  tona 
> 
> 
> Femra  EShte komandantja     ndersa  meshkujt  <>  jane  sherbetoret  e shpise



Femra bëhet komandante, kur burri dezerton!

----------


## Izadora

auc....

Kur është fjala për femra, gjëja më e rrezikshme është se s'mund të jetohet me to, por as pa ato.
Bajroni

----------


## mia@

Mendoj se po te kishte udhehequr femra boten do ishte shume here me  mire se c'eshte tani.Meshkujt mendjen vetem per lufte e kane. :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

"tradheti e ke emrin femer"

Genadi Plehanov

----------


## Vinjol

Me ne fund e pranuat dhe ju meshkujt.Ka lezet.   [tani  seshte  muhabeti qe  ne i pranojme dea   po kshu eshte kur  ju rastis   ndonji burre  molumen ju femrava   jeni qe  jeni   ja Nxini jeten 



Ndersa  sa per ty  moj perle  

Po kur burri vente ne zbor, çfare beheshin femrat , gjenerale ?

Ku qenka shkruar ligji i komandimit te burrave ? Mos jeni gje me te zgjuar apo çfare?
__________________  


kur  burri shkont ene  Zbor    kishte  shoqnine   me para  

dhe  sa per  intiligjence  ajo gje dihet     

qe ju femrat jeni me te zgjuara .

jeni aq te zgjuara  sa fusni shejtanin ne  shishe  [historine  e di besoj ]

e fusni shejtanin   dhe dituria  juaj  ska  fund   po ce do qe ne fund  fare  e  prishni punen ju 


Harroni  Ti  Vini  TAPEN

----------


## antina

> "tradheti e ke emrin femer"
> 
> Genadi Plehanov


Femëra ka emrin ....N ËNË....

----------


## La_Lune

Nje Burre i lindur nga nje Grua nuk te mund dot kurre. :buzeqeshje: 

Femra eshte si majmuni,nuk e leshon nje dege pa kapur tjetren.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

[QUOTE=ASSAS|NS;2141997]Me ne fund e pranuat dhe ju meshkujt.Ka lezet.   [tani  seshte  muhabeti qe  ne i pranojme dea   po kshu eshte kur  ju rastis   ndonji burre  molumen ju femrava   jeni qe  jeni   ja Nxini jeten 



Kush tha qe ja nxijme jeten burrit?Keshtu e kupton ti te jesh komandant i shtepise?Nuk quhesh i humbur se degjon femren.Tregon respekt per njeriun me te cilen po kalon jeten.Sa mentalitet te prapambetur keni ju meshkujt shqiptar ne pergjithesi!Tamam si xha Suloja.

----------


## prenceedi

femra eshte ajo qe te beri koken

----------


## maryp

femra eshte Nene,Moter,Bashkshorte,Femije

----------


## land

venera/aferdita,simboli femeror :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Pershendetje. Komplimente per temen.Mund t'them shum gjana per femnen por du me e "portretizu" ne mnyren time. *Ne meshkujt jemi me fat qe lindem t'atill*(d.m.th meshkuj) *sepse kena mundsin me pas perball nje mrekulli qe asht femra.*

----------


## prishtinase

*Femra esht qafa e Koka burri*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Femrat i japin miqesise ate qe i marrin borxh dashurise.

--- Chamfort

----------


## prishtinase

hahaha edhe ket  lexova

femra esht nji lule po se ujite (su kujdese per te )dije se u ngule (mbete vet )

----------


## DI_ANA

Femra eshte diçka me shume per mashkullin se nje permbushese e detyrave fiziologjike.Ajo eshte nje perendeshe qe mund t,i kuptoje shpirtin me mire se askush tjeter.Vetem nje femer qe do nje burre arrin t,i kuptoje lotet e shpirtit dhe pa qare fare. Sepse keshtu e ka krijuar Zoti,nje shoqe me shume se nje e dashur.Nje mike me shume se nje grua.Nje burre qe nuk e shikon ne kete menyre gruan e tij,nuk e ka grua por loder,nje mace qe i vertitet neper shtepi duke i sjelle njehere ngazellim,kurse me pas merzitje te pakufishme.Keshtu arrin gruaja qe te kthehet ne marionete dhe nga e tille ne nje cope akulli,ose ne nje bishe hakmarrese,sepse ajo nuk eshte ndonje kafshe e rralle,por nje qenie qe meriton Respekt,Mirenjohje dhe Dashuri.

----------


## kærlighed

Femra udheheq boten....asnje mashkull, asnjehere nuk beri asgje pa e lejuar/mbeshtetur ajo. (Bob Dylan)


Rruga e suksesit eshte e mbushur me femra qe shtyjne mashkullin e tyre te ece perpara.  (Thomas Robert Dewar)

----------


## goldian

femra eshte embelsira e jetes
pa to  skena derman

----------

